# Tahoe



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

GregT943 said:


> I know Tahoe can be feast or famine and difficult to predict with snow, but I'm trying to decide when to go. The two options are 1/30- 2/3, or 2/27-3/3. I only snowboard midweek on non-holiday weeks. Just figured I ask people who are more familiar with that area before booking. I'm coming from northern Vermont, so I know I'll love the terrain and hopefully get a pow day.


Historically speaking March is the snowiest month everywhere in the West. I'd book your later dates.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Later is better, but fuck knows this far out, especially in a La Niña season.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Jan is usually not good but start of Feb traditionally starts the storm cycle. Early March could at least have a better base (if its a bad year) which opens up the best terrain. 

We get big dumps and long spells of nice sunny days. Hope for sunny days. If you do catch powder it can mean whiteouts, power-outs and closed lifts. Not great for a vacation (which is why I always recommend everyone go to Colorado ) Last Xmas we got 20' in a week then it didn't snow for over 2 months. Who knows what this year brings but there doesn't seem to be a normal anymore.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

GregT943 said:


> I know Tahoe can be feast or famine and difficult to predict with snow, but I'm trying to decide when to go. The two options are 1/30- 2/3, or 2/27-3/3. I only snowboard midweek on non-holiday weeks. Just figured I ask people who are more familiar with that area before booking. I'm coming from northern Vermont, so I know I'll love the terrain and hopefully get a pow day.


Since, I'm guessing you'll probably be flying into Reno....if you intend to rent a car... get a SUV with AWD/4WD. And maybe they might have chains in the car....

Since CA side of Lake Tahoe, has different rules for snow driving... as you're supposed to carry chains, but rental cars tend not to have chains

In particular R2 chain control: AWD with all-season tires gets a pass, but 2WD needs to have chains.
R3 chain control (which is rare): everybody has to put on chains. Even subarus with their legendary symmetrical AWD system.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

With a triple dip La Nina Id bet on a dry Jan Feb and hopefully (fingers crossed) snow March April...


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Seems like its getting really difficult to plan snowboard trips well in advance. Just have to book and roll the dice and hope it works out. I chose Tahoe because it's cheap for me and it allows me to see family in Grass Valley. I'll be flying into Sacramento since that's closer to them and I won't have to worry about the pass being closed. I won't need to rent a car, I'll use their SUV and they have chains. I'll be staying in the resort village midweek when snowboarding, and I'll stay with family on the weekends. With my luck, Vermont will get pounded while I'm gone and Tahoe conditions will suck.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

It's good even when it sucks. You'll have a great time. Beautiful mountains and terrain.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> R3 chain control (which is rare): everybody has to put on chains. Even subarus with their legendary symmetrical AWD system.


Does this actually happen? I've always carry chains in my Forester just in case, but I've literally never seen R3. In my experience CalTrans shuts down roads before triggering R3.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Does this actually happen? I've always carry chains in my Forester just in case, but I've literally never seen R3. In my experience CalTrans shuts down roads before triggering R3.


Happened at Big Bear 2 years ago... R2 during the day, and they switched to R3 over night.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I have seen r3 on the 203 to Mammoth once or twice. Seen it on the 395 north of the June exit a hand full of times.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I ended up booking the later date, I'll be at Palisades 2/27 - 3/3, lets hope for snow. Now I have to decide if I bring the splitboard for a day of guided back country fun, or if I just ride the crap out of Palisades.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Lift ticket will work at Alpine Meadow as well. 

Granite Chief is prob my fav lift Palisades.


----------



## sandwi54 (4 mo ago)

Granite chief is the best lift at palisade. Hope you have fun on a powdery day there.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Granite Chief is dope. Steep enough to be fun, but much lower consequence than Silverado, KT, or Headwall. I can have fun without having to be quite as "on" and amped as I am in those other zones. The lift is old and slow, but that's the only real drawback.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like Apline and Palisades (Squaw) will be connected with a base to base gondola, starting this Sat. I wonder what effect that will have on crowds.


----------



## Frosty21 (Dec 24, 2021)

My guess is it will make Alpine a little busier, but probably won’t feel that much difference. However the parking situation feels more limited at alpine in comparison, so this option enables some more interesting days to plan if going for a combo day via gondola. I don’t think I’ve yet been to either resort on a truly busy crowd day. I imagine the gondola opening festivities along with the glorious snowfall recently will make palisades a zoo this weekend. Still, kind of tempted to go but maybe heading elsewhere around Tahoe for the weekend.


----------

